# Best way to clean a Sheepshead



## Mudbug

I'm hoping to catch a few of these this season and would like some advice on the best method to use to clean them. I usually filet other types of fish I catch (trout, redfish, etc.), is this the recommended method for sheepshead or would it be better to gut and scale them?

Also, feel free to throw in any favorite <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">recipes.:hungry 

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Any suggestions would be appreciated.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Thanks! <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">


----------



## PennFish

I would do him like a trigger, score down the top and bottom and downalong the rib cage. Take off theboneless tenderloin then skin, you only get about 18% boneless meat but they are a pain to scale and havelarge rib bones. Now that'sjust the way I'd do it.


----------



## John B.

go to any quality takle shop (GBB&T Outcast) and buy the 12" serated blade Dexter Russel, Start behind the gills and hack away, that's what i do.


----------



## Capt. AHO

When you get done cleaning put in oven and add butter and lemon it will be awsome.


----------



## Triple C

I tried this in the spring, and it worked pretty good. 

http://floridasurffishing.com/fishcleaning/cleanarticle1.html

Dale


----------



## Mudbug

Thanks much for the great replies. I'll let you all know once I catch a few how it all turns out. Please keep the info and recipes coming.

Thank you all and Happy Thanksgiving!

Mudbug


----------



## Spork

I've cleaned lots of them and to me just plain old filleting them works the best. Their rib bones are huge and there's not much meat on them anyway, so I would cut them out anyway. 

As far as cooking goes, I'm not sure there's a way to mess them up. If there were I'd have done it by now. Great tasting fish, fun to catch, just a pain to clean.


----------



## Clay-Doh

What VS said, get the serrated Dexter. That think is awsome for triggers, sheeps, tuna, bullreds if you ever fish AL. 

And as far as cooking, theres no wrong way. Sheephead taste almost like crab meet, sweet and oily due probably to there shelfish diet. Blackened is wonderful, and compliments there sweetness. Fried is always good, and coconut batter dipped is good. 

DKDiver and Rocklobster and Brandy came over last nite for dinner, DK and Rock brought the oysters and AJ, and I pulled some sheep out of the freezer, and we all ate and drank till we couldnt no more.

Sheephead are my families hands down favorite!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Also, what was said bout going round the ribcage, thats the best way. Heres what they should look like finished. These are sheep filets.


----------



## Mudbug

You guys are great! Thanks again for the replies. I was hoping to get out this weekend and try for some sheepsheads but it's looking like the weather may not cooperate. If I do get out I'll make another post on the Inshore forum and let you know how it goes.

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

Mudbug


----------

